# My car is getting slow! Whats going on?!



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Somebody help put my mind at ease. I feel like my car isn't kicking me in the pants like it was before. There are not lights on or anything but it just feels sluggish to me now. Is it because I am getting used to it or could I be losing power somehow. Can you guys tell me what things could sap power without causing check engine lights or other really noticeable things. Im SO paranoid about this its killing me.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm not sure how many performance cars you've owned, but I've had several dozen. They always seem like they are getting slower. 

That's when most people start putting mods on them and you need to continously mod them till you buy the next.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

More performance mods.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

So you dont think I'm losing power? This is the fastest car I've ever owned and I never thought it would start feeling sluggish to me. Like it has SERIOUSLY been bothering me. I keep mashing the throttle to see if it still feels fast.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

your just getting used to it so only way to cure it is to ad more power thats whats happening to me :cheers


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> your just getting used to it so only way to cure it is to ad more power thats whats happening to me :cheers


:agree

It's just your mind getting the tolerance, similar to beer. As the others have said more mods will make you feel better.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

i feel a little better now i guess...Geez, this horsepower thing is addictive. Just as strong as crack and almost as dangerous. I need help


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

Ha I have the same problem. But there is a solution other than modding! (although not nearly as fun). Try driving a regular car for a couple days, then switch back. I assure you, when you try to get onto the highway, flooring it the whole way up the on-ramp, and you merge at 80 instead of 130... you'll feel better.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Kraemer said:


> Ha I have the same problem. But there is a solution other than modding! (although not nearly as fun). Try driving a regular car for a couple days, then switch back. I assure you, when you try to get onto the highway, flooring it the whole way up the on-ramp, and you merge at 80 instead of 130... you'll feel better.


:agree


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

When I first got my car, I was shooting across every empty block and soon enough noticed the car felt slower. Now and days, I speed literally once a month or so. This actually always makes the car feel faster and faster everytime, and keeps my urge in check. I've always loved knowing the power is there, but I'm not always using it.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

:agree, Also

I have a worn out POS 96 Ranger. After drivin' it
a day or so, the Goat seem REALLY FAST!

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

my car feels slower than it felt before yet i know it's demonstrability faster. it's just perception


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 2, 4 bangers, a small 6 and the LS2. Variety makes you appreciate the power.:lol:

If that's your only ride, you'll no doubt be modding soon.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kraemer said:


> Ha I have the same problem. But there is a solution other than modding! (although not nearly as fun). Try driving a regular car for a couple days, then switch back. I assure you, when you try to get onto the highway, flooring it the whole way up the on-ramp, and you merge at 80 instead of 130... you'll feel better.


agreed, I drove my mom's solstice (not the gxp) for a couple of days and then drove my car and nearly shat my pants. It was like sitting in it for the first time again.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What I believe may be happening is "complaisantcy." You have become accustomed to the power of the car and it has become routine. There is a cure for this......... MODS. Increase the power to give you that added rush. Be warned however, this is addicting, the more complaisant you get with the power the more you will want to increase it. It will never end. Eventually you may get to the point you will have to get on the wagon.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Ha...yea I feel a lot better now because I think you guys are all right. It was probably a combination of heat soak and me getting used to the car. More mods are DEF coming...


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

WanaGTO said:


> Ha...yea I feel a lot better now because I think you guys are all right. It was probably a combination of heat soak and me getting used to the car. More mods are DEF coming...


ask gm4life. he just had the big brown truck drop him off a nice gift. mod, after mod, after mod. track , after track. 15 ,14 ,13 13.3,12.8,12.2,11.98 it never ends.... my next , im hoping for 11.5.. im sure 10's will be in the future. we are all junkie's one this happens. goat fever . good topic for a new thread...


----------



## blackmogoat (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you changed or cleaned filter? How about air pressure in tires. They Can make a bigger diference than you would think.

Is your tire rubbing strut tower? Tends to create a bit of drag on HP.

Maybe add a 40 of Fosters to the tank :cheers


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

totally getting used to the power. That's why there is no cure for the mod bug, and you have just been bit.

another thing you can do, if you dare, is let someone else drive and you ride shotgun. I'm always amazed of how much stronger the car feels when I'm not in control of the go pedal...


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

blackmogoat said:


> Have you changed or cleaned filter? How about air pressure in tires. They Can make a bigger diference than you would think.
> 
> Is your tire rubbing strut tower? Tends to create a bit of drag on HP.
> 
> Maybe add a 40 of Fosters to the tank :cheers


Fosters?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Coated long tubes, catless mids, and a tune and it will feel like a new car.


----------

